# How much to feed her?



## floyd_kassandra (Dec 28, 2013)

Our Sahara just turned 6 months a few days ago and I don't think she is at the right weight for her age. About 2 weeks ago she weighed 38lbs. We feed her 3 cups a day. 1 in the morning, 1 for lunch and 1 for dinner. We do feed her science diet and are thinking about switching to blue buffalo. I attached a picture of her on her 1/2 birthday  










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

floyd_kassandra said:


> Our Sahara just turned 6 months a few days ago and I don't think she is at the right weight for her age. About 2 weeks ago she weighed 38lbs. We feed her 3 cups a day. 1 in the morning, 1 for lunch and 1 for dinner. We do feed her science diet and are thinking about switching to blue buffalo. I attached a picture of her on her 1/2 birthday
> 
> View attachment 172682
> 
> ...


She is adorable....I would suggest reading reviews about the blue buffalo...when we first got our pups...they did okay for the first two bags, by the third they were both vomiting on blue buffalo. The wilderness formula. It made their coats so pretty...but After reading reviews....we switched them to Orijen grain free puppy. The puppy's love it and both can eat it without trouble. I am not saying go with orijen but I would read reviews about blue buffalo before switching. Anything you do for a shepherd (FROM MY RESEARCH) should be grain free...:-/ 

Good luck....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

My pup is alittle over 4 months he's eating 3 3/4-4 cups a day. He's 37lb. I would feed more and watch her. I feed Fromm LBP. I would stay away from both of those foods 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cpd494 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes I agree ..I started my GSD on Blue Buffalo also but gas was crazy.They also didn't seem to care for it much..So I switched to Fromm also I really like it and the GSD do also..My GSD are 3.5 years and 3 months and growing like weeds..I order from Chewy and love them so far..

Good luck


----------



## GSDav8r (Dec 19, 2013)

Disregard...didn't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## NSweet (Feb 5, 2014)

*Look-alike*

Just noticed your dog looks just like mine! Except her ears aren't up of course


----------

